# LGD QUESTION



## cteague (Aug 8, 2017)

I got the news today from a friend that her goats had been attacked by 3 pitbulls. Numerous injured. 3 dead. Their faces chewed off. We all know what the pits are bred to do and how they attack and fight. How affective would a LGD be against such an animal? TIA


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 8, 2017)

I'd start with SSS 

Then re-enforce the fences with electric.

If they get a LGD, I wouldn't just have one dog.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 8, 2017)

OMGosh I just just was scrolling across "my feed" on FB... 
I think I just saw photos of the goats you mentioned. That is so awful


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 8, 2017)

So sorry to hear of this. I hope the pit bulls are/have been/will be put down and the owners of those dogs made to provide financial compensation for the losses and damages. I will comment that not all pit bulls are bred or trained to do this and it is not specifically a breed issue. It is an owner & breeding issue.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 8, 2017)

I am so sorry for your friend. Most of us have LGD's to protect our stock from predators. Were it not for my dogs, coyotes would wipe our sheep out. LGD's bark a warning to warn predators. Those pit bulls knew the goats were unprotected and attacked. Had there been 2-3 LGD's in there, the pits might  have not jumped the fence, but gone on to easier pickings. Who knows for sure?


----------



## cteague (Aug 8, 2017)

Goat Whisperer said:


> OMGosh I just just was scrolling across "my feed" on FB...
> I think I just saw photos of the goats you mentioned. That is so awful


Yes it made me sick! I teared up and it made my husband mad!


----------



## BrendaMNgri (Aug 10, 2017)

cteague said:


> I got the news today from a friend that her goats had been attacked by 3 pitbulls. Numerous injured. 3 dead. Their faces chewed off. We all know what the pits are bred to do and how they attack and fight. How affective would a LGD be against such an animal? TIA



OK before flying off the handle: WHAT kind of fencing is present if any? How close are the goats to the house, what time of day or night did it happen, and where were the owners? I would need to know a heck of a lot more about this before advocating anything. No one LGD is going to be up to putting off three pit bulls.  LGDs are meant to be run in numbers not solo. LGDs typically take two years to mature.  So….as others have suggested - maintaining and putting up good dog proof fencing first, not last, and owner watchfulness and participation…and yes, contacting the Pit Bull's owner, and telling them what happened, and discussing options...and filing a report with local sheriff or police. This is not a run out and buy an LGD puppy and toss it in goats so it can become the Pit's next meal deal here…..   I'm sure I am not alone in that opinion.  This is not a buy an LGD to plug a hole while the rest of the dam crumbles kind of a deal.


----------



## cteague (Aug 10, 2017)

Sorry u are so upset.  Didnt mean to upset u at all.  Just asking a question. Could the dogs handle them? I would never just get a pup and throw it in there and hope for the best. I have more sense then that. The owners were present and saw the whole thing. Not sure on the other questions u asked.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 11, 2017)

If the owners were present and saw it happen, why are the dogs still alive? I'd have shot them right then and there... no questions asked and no second chance. 

One dog against any pack of attackers will generally not fare well. Average pit weight is 60-80 pounds. Many LGD sellers (today) are selling LGDs of about the same weight. A true LGD, IMHO, should be well north of 100 pounds and all things being equal, would/should have little trouble fending off and if necessary, taking down a single pit. Since LGDs work best as a team of two or more, I would imagine that an experienced/trained LGD team would be able to fend off a trio of pits. I'm not a dog fight promoter and haven't witnessed any of this first hand... just educated guesses.


----------



## cteague (Aug 11, 2017)

Thank u.  Would it be better to get pups or buy a team already grown?


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 11, 2017)

BrendaMNgri said:


> OK before flying off the handle: WHAT kind of fencing is present if any? How close are the goats to the house, what time of day or night did it happen, and where were the owners? I would need to know a heck of a lot more about this before advocating anything. No one LGD is going to be up to putting off three pit bulls.  LGDs are meant to be run in numbers not solo. LGDs typically take two years to mature.  So….as others have suggested - maintaining and putting up good dog proof fencing first, not last, and owner watchfulness and participation…and yes, contacting the Pit Bull's owner, and telling them what happened, and discussing options...and filing a report with local sheriff or police. This is not a run out and buy an LGD puppy and toss it in goats so it can become the Pit's next meal deal here…..   I'm sure I am not alone in that opinion.  This is not a buy an LGD to plug a hole while the rest of the dam crumbles kind of a deal.



x2! well said!

Also land size, terrain, predator load ( to include stray dogs) are all considerations.
Far too many underdog and that is a big issue. 

Here we have coyotes and sometimes they come in 6-7 at a time- not like some places in TX where they are just unimaginable numbers... but still 6-7 will take out cows calving etc ... yet people will put 1 LGD out there. So wrong!


----------



## babsbag (Aug 11, 2017)

If you can find a pair trained that would be amazing and pretty rare. Puppies are not always easy to train (some are) and then there is the waiting for them to grow up but pups are pretty easy to find.  If the dogs have good fences to back them up many times the predators will stay away just from the barking.  

@Latestarter I don't carry my gun and if I had a dog attack here by the time I got to my house for the gun and back to pasture the deal would most likely be done. Plus I'm not sure I could shoot the dog and miss the goat.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 11, 2017)

I have an advantage that I can see the goats from the back door/windows. Should I witness an attack in progress, the gun(s) are within easy reach and I (generally) don't miss what I aim at. My guns are sighted to be accurate within about an inch at close range and 2-3" at long range. I used to be much more accurate at long range when I was younger. The longest shot I'd have in either front or back pasture is ~300 yards. To the goat pen, no more than 25 yards. I killed my first mule deer at 450 yards (many, many moons ago).


----------

